# Warum werden Themen geschlossen bzw. eben nicht..



## Rainaar (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

immer öfters werden Themen mit Hinweis auf bestehende Themen geschlossen. Es wird überhaupt viel geschlossen, teils wegen Kleinigkeiten wie Caps usw, aber gut, Regeln halt.

Aber warum können jeden zweiten Tag irgendwelche "WOW macht süchtig" Themen erstellt und breitgetreten werden?
Davon gibt es doch nun wirklich genug für die nächsten 5 Generationen. Warum kommt da kein "Closed" mit dem freundlichen Hinweis mal die Suche zu benutzen oder in dem bestehenden Thread weiterzumachen? 

Bitte erklärt mir das!


----------



## Uoden (10. Mai 2010)

Vorsicht hier wird bestimmt gleich zu gemacht weil es so einen Thread schon irgendwo gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (10. Mai 2010)

Es werden ebenfalls Themen ohne jegliche Diskussionsgrundlage geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-sowie dieses hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

Warum machst du neue Themen zu Themen auf, die eh bald geschlossen werden?

Das thema gibts auch schon 100x und wurde mind. genausooft zugemacht... 

Herr, lass ... regnen...


----------



## Horsti! (10. Mai 2010)

Wen wunderts? Die miese Führung von buffed macht sich eben auch im Forum bemerkbar.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Mai 2010)

Japp, grenzt schon fast an Zensur hier.

das Thema "Ich will mit wow aufhören, was mach ich jetzt" vor kurzem war z.B. SEHR unbeliebt bei den Mods. Einer von denen z.B. hat passenderweise den Untertitel "Mr. Willkür" unter seinem Namen stehen. Was nicht in die heile Welt passt wird geschlossen, Diskutieren darf man offenbar nur über die Beliebtheit von Haustieren, oder wie toll das Kaufmount ist.


----------



## Treefolk (10. Mai 2010)

Jop Buffed wird irgend wie mies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (10. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Warum machst du neue Themen zu Themen auf, die eh bald geschlossen werden?
> 
> Das thema gibts auch schon 100x und wurde mind. genausooft zugemacht...
> 
> Herr, lass ... regnen...



Darf man wenigstens seine Meinung dazu kund tun, oder muß man die Zensur - so wie du es tust - einfach hinnehmen?
Mir geht es auf den Sack, wenn die Mods closen was immer sie wollen, das Fehlen einer Oposition macht das diskutieren nämlich öde und unsinnig.

Hoch lebe das dauernde Ja-sagen


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2010)

Leute, für diese Diskussion gibt es einen allgemeinen Forenbereich.

Man sollte wenigstens beim Hauptthema des Forenbereichs bleiben.

Edit: Wurde ja schon verschoben.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2010)

Jap, man muss an dieser Stelle leider anmerken das manche Moderatoren sehr voreingenommen sind.
Man darf meist nur über das Pro schreiben, solang man Pro schreibt darf man sich auch alles erlauben.
Ist man Contrameinung reicht schon ein falsches Wort für ne Verwarnung oder n Ticket.
Könnte es daran liegen das die meisten Moderatoren hier einfach zu tief in WoW stecken und keine andren Meinungen zulassen wollen, bzw da ihre Macht ausnutzen?
Ich krieg scho die Krise wenn ein Moderator der eigentlich eine Neutrale Position einnehmen sollte, in einen Forum mitschreibt (meist Pro)
In diesen Fall ist es meist Sinnlos ein Contra anzuführen da der zuständige Moderator einen dann anscheinend scho aufn Kicker hat.
Wie wärs mal mit einen Statement von unsren Communitymanager hier?
Ich mein WoW ist eh der HAuptpfeiler von Buffed, die meisten andren Communitys wie Lotro,RoM, etc hat man hier ja sehr erfolgreich vergrault und sit nur sporadisch tätig.
Das ist wohl nicht Sinn und Zweck einer MMO-Communityseite oder? Und Moderatoren die alles andre als Neutral sind sind doch genausowenig wert?


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid ja nicht mal in der Lage konkrete Beispiele zu liefern.
Einfach mal Behauptungen in den Himmel donnern kann nun wirklich jeder.

Abgesehn davon könnt ihr die Mods auch PMen wenn eurer Meinung nach was schief gelaufen ist. Aber die meistem Leute sind ja offenbar der Meinung 500 neue Threads mit Flames zu eröffnen sei zielführender.


----------



## Edanos (10. Mai 2010)

@ TE

Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

wenn ein thread erstellt wird und in 483 seiten spam ausartet muss der mod wohl nicht noch eine großartige erklärung abliefern wiese er den thread zu macht oder?


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2010)

Also Tikume, das manche Moderatoren hier weder neutral noch objektiv sind, das brauchen wir nicht zu beweisen, dutzende Threads zeugen davon.
Auch das manche doch recht guten Threads aus unrerfindlichen Gründen ohne Begründung geschlossen werden brauchen wir hier nicht zu beweissen, die Beweisse gibt es und der TE führt einen sehr guten objektiven Thread auch als Beispiel auf.
Nur anscheinend fühlte sich da ein Mod wohl persöhnlich in seiner WoW-Traumwelt angegriffen und hat den Thread einfach Grundlos geclosed...unverständlich.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Jeder der sich über die buffed Moderation beschwert, war noch nie in den offiziellen Foren.


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Also Tikume, das manche Moderatoren hier weder neutral noch objektiv sind, das brauchen wir nicht zu beweisen, dutzende Threads zeugen davon.



Das ist auch garnicht notwendig. Um es nochmal zu unterstreichen: Moderatoren können Ihre Meinungen zu Themen äußern. *Auch *wenn Sie nach UNSEREN VORGABEN das Forum mit erweiterten Rechten säubern, sind sie immer noch User, die sich an Themen beteiligen dürfen. Es sind keine festangestellten oder bezahlten Mitarbeiter des Verlags, sondern sie erledigen diese Aufgaben dankbar und zu unserer Unterstützung FREIWILLIG/Ehrenamtlich mit Spaß an der Sache.



> Auch das manche doch recht guten Threads aus unrerfindlichen Gründen ohne Begründung geschlossen werden brauchen wir hier nicht zu beweissen, die Beweisse gibt es und der TE führt einen sehr guten objektiven Thread auch als Beispiel auf.



Das sehe ich anders. Der erwähnte Thread "teils wegen Kleinigkeiten wie Caps" wurde aus mehreren Gründen geschlossen. Ursache war die Profilierung im Thread-Topic durch die ausnahmslose Verwendung von Großbuchstaben, was dazu führte, dass die Beteiligung zu 90% aus Angriffen gegen den TE bestand. Das nennt man Flame und führt unweigerlich zur Schließung oder Säuberung des Threads. Beispiele zu den Behauptungen sind zum Nachvollziehen für die Administration durchaus wichtig und keinesfalls, wie eben behauptet, überflüssig. Ohne Belege für Behauptungen, sind es einfach nur Behauptungen.



> Nur anscheinend fühlte sich da ein Mod wohl persöhnlich in seiner WoW-Traumwelt angegriffen und hat den Thread einfach Grundlos geclosed...unverständlich.



Das ist auch einer der Gründe für Thread-Schließungen, persönliche Angriffe bzw. Beleidigungen gegen andere Threadteilnehmer, egal ob ein anderer "normaler" User, Moderator, Admin, außenstehende Person, person im öffentlichen Leben, Unternehmen oder sonstiges. Was einige bei Ihren Beiträgen nicht realisieren ist, dass "außerhalb Ihrer Traumwelt" denunzierende Vergleiche ebenfalls Beleidigungen darstellen.

Natürlich handeln Moderatoren nicht ausnahmslos perfekt - es sind auch nur Menschen, und grade in Situation wie aktuell bei Cataclysm sind sehr viele Beiträge zu überwachen und möglichst schnell zu handeln. Jedoch verlangen wir keinesfalls von Moderatoren absolute Neutralität zu allen Themen bei Diskussionen.

Nochwas zu den Schließungen: Durch das Report-Tool sind viele Administrative Handlungen sehr viel einfacher zu bewältigen - die meisten Handlungen der Moderatoren beruhen mittlerweile darauf (auch wenn sie trotzdem noch handeln, wenn sie beim surfen/posten zu bearbeitente Beiträge entdecken.) Zudem werden fast alle Reports zwischen den Moderatoren, und zum Teil mit Rücksprache mit uns diskutiert, bevor jemand einschreitet. Was wir in letzter Zeit sehr häufig beobachten sind Reports, die einfach nur Schließungen oder Löschungen von Beiträgen VERLANGEN die den jeweiligen Beitragsmelder grad nicht interessieren oder stören, jedoch nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen. Die bleiben natürlich stehen.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist auch garnicht notwendig. Um es nochmal zu unterstreichen: Moderatoren können Ihre Meinungen zu Themen äußern. *Auch *wenn Sie nach UNSEREN VORGABEN das Forum mit erweiterten Rechten säubern, sind sie immer noch User, die sich an Themen beteiligen dürfen. Es sind keine festangestellten oder bezahlten Mitarbeiter des Verlags, sondern sie erledigen diese Aufgaben dankbar und zu unserer Unterstützung FREIWILLIG/Ehrenamtlich mit Spaß an der Sache.



Ich habe bis eben immer gedacht, dass die Moderatoren auch für BUFFED arbeiten und das die irgendwie ernannt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich schäme mich so.


----------



## Pyrodimi (10. Mai 2010)

Ah na hallo Zam^^ Schön das du mal Zeit für uns findest.
Du scheinst aber etwas missverstanden zu haben Zam, es ist schon klar, das Beleidigungen etc nicht erwünscht sind. Das wissen wir schon alles.
Aber trotzdem scheint es so als ob einige Moderatoren trotzdem versuchen diskussionen einfach zu behindern bzw Threads schliessen die ein wenig kritischer an die Sache gehen.
Finde ich schön das die das ehrenamtlich machen, aber sry Zam wenn ich dir das sag..wenn da so der ein oder andre dabei ist, ist jede Diskussion fürn Arsch, da heisst es nur entweder WOW -Daumen hoch, alles andre wird unterdrückt..
Gutes Bsp, war dafür der Itemshop-Thread über das Mount....Moderator pro, die Gegner konnten sich beleidigen lassen (ja auch als Neider oder so betitelt zu werden ist eine Beleidigung)
Aber jeder der gege den Shop argumentiert hat musste extrem aufpassen was er schreibt, da wurde durchgegriffen bei dennen.
Sowas verstehe ich nicht, will ich nicht verstehen, ist der Punkt wo ich sage..
Buffed..toll gibt anständigeres, cu


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Mount-Thread



Auch hier fehlen wieder die konkreten Beispiele, um es nachvollziehen zu können.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2010)

Pyrodimi schrieb:


> Gutes Bsp, war dafür der Itemshop-Thread über das Mount....Moderator pro, die Gegner konnten sich beleidigen lassen (ja auch als Neider oder so betitelt zu werden ist eine Beleidigung)
> Aber jeder der gege den Shop argumentiert hat musste extrem aufpassen was er schreibt, da wurde durchgegriffen bei dennen.
> Sowas verstehe ich nicht, will ich nicht verstehen, ist der Punkt wo ich sage..
> Buffed..toll gibt anständigeres, cu



Erster Angriff des Threads in Post 14 (übrigens gegen Käufer des Mounts). Ich denke mal wenn Du "Neider" als Beleidigung siehst, dann sicher auch "Idioten".

Wäre "Lügner" jetzt eigentlich auch eine Beleidigung oder einfach nur Feststellung von Tatsachen?


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

_Ich möchte mal wissen wer von dan ganzen Motzern raucht, öfter mal zu viel Alkohol trinkt oder ähnliches. Für mich ist genau das Geldverschwendung, trotzdem hänge ich nicht jedem Raucher in den Ohren und beleidige ihn dazu noch.

Du findest das Mount häßlich? Dann kauf es dir nicht, akzeptiere aber auch, dass es Leute gibt die einen anderen Geschmack haben.
Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn keineine Wohlfahrt.

Und jetzt als Moderator: Die Beleidigungen und Provokationen haben jetzt ein Ende. Es geht hier im ein Pixelpferd, kein Grund deswegen irgendwen anzugreifen.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun aber halt mal, beide "Seiten" haben sich hier von Anfang an nicht viel gegeben und sollte ihr hier nochmal Ausdrücke wie "Vollidioten" etc. lesen hagelt es Schreibsperre. Es geht um ein *Pixelpferd*, das ist sicherlich kein Grund beleidigend zu werden. Bleibt sachlich beim Thema!

@ Meneleus01 : Du forderst immer, dass jeder deinen Standpunkt versteht und darauf eingeht, aber wirklich auf die Gegenargumente gehst du auch nicht ein. Schade, so bleibt die Diskussion doch arg einseitig. _ 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Grunde eigentlich ziemlich neutral. Im ersten Absatz könnte man vielleicht behaupten:

 "_Du findest es grausam, dass man einem Konzern der nur Profit machen will Geld in den Rachen wirft? Dann darfst du nichts mehr kaufen, denn keineine Wohlfahrt."

_ist eine Provokation, würde ich aber für überieben halten.


Im zweiten Absatz habe ich mich aber auch ziemlich geärgert über Lillyan, weil mir vorgeworfen wurde, nicht auf Gegenargumente einzugehen, was ich aber immer tat. Gut vielleicht nicht auf alle, weil gefühlte 80 andere eine andere Meinung als ich hatten und es unmöglich war auf Alle einzugehen. Außerdem wurde die Diskussion ein wenig ins Lächerliche gezogen durch das fett markierte "Pixelpferd" obwohl sie ja da Recht hatte, dass es sinnlos ist deswegen beleidigend zu werden.

Und der Satz an mich, den fand ich dann halt schon bischen blöd, weil sich danach erst Recht alle gegen mich richteten. Besonders jene, die mich den ganzen Thread über ungestraft geflamet und provoziert haben. Denen war dann erst Recht Tür und Tor geöffnet, nach dem Motto: "Der Moderator unterstützt uns, geben wir ihm den Rest!"


----------

